# Jacobs Chuck



## Graybeard (Mar 11, 2020)

I drill pen blanks on the lathe, a mini Jet. I'm wondering if you do that whats your favorite Jacobs chuck?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 11, 2020)

Pricey, yes. But I tried 2 or 3 other versions, both keyed and keyless. Sold em all and never looked back. 

https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/132-12-high-precision-keyless-drill-chuck-mt2/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Mar 11, 2020)

Well, I do tailstock drilling but I prefer doing my pen blanks on the drill press. I may be wrong but it seems to me that retracting the bit from the blank is much slower when using the tailstock method which generates more heat. Drillpress allows faster backing out and creates less time for heat to build up. I do what I can to avoid over heating my blanks. Too much heat and friction contribute to make a wood blank brittle leaving a tendency to crack. Too much heat with acrylics can cause the material to soften to the point of distortion inside the blank. This may seem like over kill but in an effort to keep the inside of the blank clean and as cool as possible I set my compressor hose in place to clean the bit and clear the blank as I back out. It's tough for me to really explain clearly. I can figure on a picture to show it if you want

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 11, 2020)

I use drill press and believe it or not water to keep blank cool.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 12, 2020)

I use the drill press. Personally I just use med speed and feed slowly, and back out often to make sure bit is clean. When I started doing pens I blew up a lot of cocobolo and other harder oily woods till I slowed down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 12, 2020)

I drill on my lathe and use a tail stock MT2 Beaver Keyed chuck
and a pen blank chuck on the head stock.

Les

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Maverick (Mar 12, 2020)

That is the way I do mine as well, although I don't know the brand name of my jacob's chuck. I have had good success with wood, acrylic and antler with this method.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you everyone. It looks like a 1/2 inch Jacobs chuck is about the smallest one available.


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 12, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Pricey, yes. But I tried 2 or 3 other versions, both keyed and keyless. Sold em all and never looked back.
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/132-12-high-precision-keyless-drill-chuck-mt2/
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/132-12-high-precision-keyless-drill-chuck-mt2/



Is it just me, or is that the hand grenade of jacob's chucks???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 12, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Is it just me, or is that the hand grenade of jacob's chucks???



Just don't lose the pin and you will be fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 16, 2020)

Well, once again Harbor freight proves expensive. I ordered one for 14.99 plus 6.99 shipping only to get it and it isn't made well at all. The gears grind and bind up. To return it I'll get 14.99 back but I'm out the 6.99 plus my shipping back. Never again!! Oh and one review said to go through them in the store. He found one out of three that worked great. That first one above looks a little better.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 18, 2020)

Just got notice they're refunding my purchase price plus tax and not even bothering with a return. Paper weight anyone?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 18, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Just got notice they're refunding my purchase price plus tax and not even bothering with a return. Paper weight anyone?



Hang onto it, put a bit in it you'll hardly ever remove and just use it for that one task?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Good for something.


----------

